# Previous TB History



## felali (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi. I am a new member here. I had a previous Tb History before,and all healed out well. I come from a High Risk Country, and I plan to apply for a permanent visa to oz. Has anyone here gotten a visa with such condition from High Risk country? Kindly assist me before I proceed with the application.


----------



## houciaus (Dec 27, 2010)

felali said:


> Hi. I am a new member here. I had a previous Tb History before,and all healed out well. I come from a High Risk Country, and I plan to apply for a permanent visa to oz. Has anyone here gotten a visa with such condition from High Risk country? Kindly assist me before I proceed with the application.


Hi felali

Getting a permenant visa does not depend on where you come from ...Of course you could apply for PR and have the same chances as another from a low risk country...One thing different is your security check will take longer...It could take more than 10 months


----------



## felali (Dec 27, 2010)

That sounds so sad for me. 10 months would really break our hearts. Have you ever heard of someone who made it with my condition? I have no criminal records whatsoever.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

My wife is Chinese and that is one of the lowest rated countries in Australia. We got the visa although we initially stuffed things up and applied for student visa instead of spouse visa.


----------



## felali (Dec 27, 2010)

Dexter said:


> My wife is Chinese and that is one of the lowest rated countries in Australia. We got the visa although we initially stuffed things up and applied for student visa instead of spouse visa.


Hi Dexter. Thanks for replying. I am in Africa. Was your visa application refused at 1st? Or was the Student visa granted? Thanks so much.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Hey,

My wife's student visa application was refused. There were two reasons for it. First - we did not submit bank account statement for the past period (2 years I believe?). Second - which is more of a theory - because if we are already married and we are apart, we should not apply for any other visa than spouse. 

That all was back in 2007. Short time after student visa refusal we applied for spouse visa (with migration agent's help) and we got temporary visa granted after just 2 months (after a few bitter words from me to Immigration Office for giving me incorrect advice initially which was to apply for student visa). 

In skilled migration there is no list of high and low risk countries. Points test is the same for everyone. In spouse visa there probably is something like that but I wouldn't really know what is considered high risk and what is not.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

A past history of TB will not alone be a reason for a visa refusal.
HR countries are those that are not listed for the ETAs, Electronic Travel Authority and for all visas there is some discretion used in regard to more extensive security checks.
All visas do aside from security checks take many months and in some cases several years for processing and that is just a factor of how many people may be applying, annual limitations, prioritising and staffing issues.
Start with Department of Immigration & Citizenship and look at what visa you are considering and on most pages at RHS you will see of several links one called Client Service Charter that can give you some indication of times and reasons for variances which can be substantial.


----------



## felali (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you Dexter. They refused my intial student visa application, and I was just worried. Wanderer, I shall read more on the sites you indicated and see how much more information I can get from the Web. My intial Question still lingers: has anyone with previous TB case, which occured for the past 5 yrs, ever gotten or been denied a partner visa? Thanks for all and looking foward to your reply.


----------



## szmworld (Feb 19, 2012)

*TB history*

Hello, 
I am bit worried because of my previous TB history. My nationality is from high risk country but recently i am living in U.K. I got the PhD scholarship in Australia and now am going to apply for Visa. I had TB five years before when I was in my country but it was healed completely even I passed U.K health exam. Do you think that this medical history could be a obstacle for me in my visa application? Is anyone here with TB history and got the visa? Thank You


----------



## felali (Dec 27, 2010)

*Have peace*

Hi there szmworld. There is no problem if you have TB or not. It always comes down to you getting a visa, as long as you can prove you have been healed. I am already in Australia now, and seeking to follow up my health undertaking. Though it took me almost 2 years to get the visa. Have faith, and I hope this helps.


----------



## szmworld (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you Felali... I will apply for student visa so I hope I will get soon. did they take ur sputum test or any other test to prove u have heeled?

Regards
Syed


----------



## felali (Dec 27, 2010)

*Yes*

It was such a long journey for us. I went for sputum test for three consecutive days, and had an x-ray. I was then required to go for another one when my visa was finalised, so overall two x-rays and 3-day early morning sputum tests. And of course, your other health status have to be exceptional. And that is all. No need for worries. Take heart.

Once you get your visa, they will have you call the health undertaking service here in Australia to book an appointment. That way, they make sure you are cleared. They say it is free.

Good luck.


----------



## szmworld (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you brother..


----------



## mansawant (Apr 28, 2012)

felali said:


> It was such a long journey for us. I went for sputum test for three consecutive days, and had an x-ray. I was then required to go for another one when my visa was finalised, so overall two x-rays and 3-day early morning sputum tests. And of course, your other health status have to be exceptional. And that is all. No need for worries. Take heart.
> 
> Once you get your visa, they will have you call the health undertaking service here in Australia to book an appointment. That way, they make sure you are cleared. They say it is free.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi Felali, I just joined this forum. I am an Indian and now British as well. I am in UK since last 7 years but had a TB history (lymph node on my neck in 1995). I had taken treatment and never had any issues since then. I had my medicals done in Dec 2011 (front loaded) because I thought they will ask for additional tests. But nothing had been asked and medical has been finalised immediately. I have lodged my PR visa application couple of weeks ago but my query is will they ask me for health undertaking and also if they asked me then should I need to enter within six months from medicals. If thats the case then I have to enter by June 12 or if I don't have my visa approved by June 12 then I may have to go for medicals again.

Please can you provide your details. Have they asked you to enter within six months of the medicals.

Regards,
Mansawant


----------



## felali (Dec 27, 2010)

You are welcome; always.
I also used an attorney; she is called Catherine Fitch. She is experienced about TB issues and visas, so if you like, you can check her website : fitchlegalgroup.com. She is based in Qld, Australia. Good luck.


----------



## felali (Dec 27, 2010)

mansawant said:


> Hi Felali, I just joined this forum. I am an Indian and now British as well. I am in UK since last 7 years but had a TB history (lymph node on my neck in 1995). I had taken treatment and never had any issues since then. I had my medicals done in Dec 2011 (front loaded) because I thought they will ask for additional tests. But nothing had been asked and medical has been finalised immediately. I have lodged my PR visa application couple of weeks ago but my query is will they ask me for health undertaking and also if they asked me then should I need to enter within six months from medicals. If thats the case then I have to enter by June 12 or if I don't have my visa approved by June 12 then I may have to go for medicals again.
> 
> Please can you provide your details. Have they asked you to enter within six months of the medicals.
> 
> ...


Hi Mansawat,

It is a difficult world, isn't it? I was sceptical and paranoid before, but it came all to no problems. Visa medicals now end officially after 12 months, as I finished my TB culture tests on the 31st August, 2011 and mine ends 31st August 2012. So, no problems at all. All medical history, TB, hepatitis etc are all in that timeline. So now worries. Best of luck, but if you still worry and have no attorney, you can try the one I told szmworld up there. Best of luck to you, and your life from here hence. Peace be in your heart.


----------



## mansawant (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Felali,

Thank you very much. My medical has been finalised already my only concern is the validity of the medical. Although I have mentioned about the past history my X ray was clear and I have a copy of my X ray report. I had lymph node type so not sure whether it comes under infectious category. Normal medicals without any significant history are valid for 12 months if they consider mine as normal then no issues mine will be valid until Dec 13 however if they consider my history (infectious) then it will be valid until end of June 12. That will concern me as I just lodged the visa application and not sure how much time it will take. If I get visa by May end or June beginning with a condition to enter Oz before six months from the date of medicals then it won't be possible for me to move with such a short time as I have to give months notice to my current employer and arrange for house let and other stuff as I am migrating on PR visa.

Regards,
Mansawnt


----------



## felali (Dec 27, 2010)

mansawant said:


> Hi Felali,
> 
> Thank you very much. My medical has been finalised already my only concern is the validity of the medical. Although I have mentioned about the past history my X ray was clear and I have a copy of my X ray report. I had lymph node type so not sure whether it comes under infectious category. Normal medicals without any significant history are valid for 12 months if they consider mine as normal then no issues mine will be valid until Dec 13 however if they consider my history (infectious) then it will be valid until end of June 12. That will concern me as I just lodged the visa application and not sure how much time it will take. If I get visa by May end or June beginning with a condition to enter Oz before six months from the date of medicals then it won't be possible for me to move with such a short time as I have to give months notice to my current employer and arrange for house let and other stuff as I am migrating on PR visa.
> 
> ...


Hi there. Congratulations on the completion of your medicals. I did complete my medicals on the 8th of June, but due to my previous Tb case, I had to wait until February 2012, and even then, I was told I had to do another chest x-ray which I did and submitted. Shortly after, my visa was granted. TB is tb to them, no matter which part of the body it attacks.

As to the concern of the initial date of entry, I was given two months and two days after the visa grant to enter Australia. To be honest with you, and this is to how much I know, they can not exceed the 3 months limit. I got that due to it being a family visa, and also that it took so long for it to be granted.

Good luck, and if you have any more questions, you can call the immigration office where you logged your visa to clarify on the same.

Best regards.


----------



## felali (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry up there; I meant three months and two days.

Always.


----------



## mansawant (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Felali,

Please can you confirm your timeline of the the medicals. Initial medical on 8 June 11, Culture test 31 Aug 2011. When you have had ur final Xray and when did you receive visa grant.

Many thanks.

Regards,
Mansawant


----------



## felali (Dec 27, 2010)

mansawant said:


> Hi Felali,
> 
> Please can you confirm your timeline of the the medicals. Initial medical on 8 June 11, Culture test 31 Aug 2011. When you have had ur final Xray and when did you receive visa grant.
> 
> ...


Ok,

I did medicals and the x-rays on the 8th of June 2011. Then had to attend a sputum/culture tests for 3 consecutive days immediate week after. After this, I waited for 8 weeks(two months) for the sputum/culture tests results to come back from Australia, and then everything was finalised on the 31st August 2011. Then the long wait started, as my ASIO clearance was holding up(I waited for 10 months for that security check actually), and then by mid February, 2012, the case officer contacted me to go for another x-ray chest test. At the first week of March, my visa was granted - two weeks after the last x-ray.

Hope that helps.

Peace.


----------



## mansawant (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Felali,

Thanks once again for the time line. 

Regards,
Mansawant


----------



## felali (Dec 27, 2010)

mansawant said:


> Hi Felali,
> 
> Thanks once again for the time line.
> 
> ...


Always welcome Mansawant.


----------



## kirtinchelsea (Mar 15, 2013)

hello everyone i join your topic..my medical results smear negative and culture positive..i started medication march 4- september..after my medication i am going again for sputum smear and culture? do i need again to wait for 2 months? so that means 6+2?pls reply


----------



## mansawant (Apr 28, 2012)

kirtinchelsea said:


> hello everyone i join your topic..my medical results smear negative and culture positive..i started medication march 4- september..after my medication i am going again for sputum smear and culture? do i need again to wait for 2 months? so that means 6+2?pls reply


Although I was inquiring about TB I have had no issues with my medicals. So can't provide you with timeframe.

Regards,
mansawant


----------



## smily19 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello ,
I have applied for Australian student visa and had my medicals on 12-06-2013. My husband has also applied with me as secondary applicant. But during his medicals doctors found a scar on his lung. We have provided complete treatment history and previous x-rays. Doctors are saying that TB is cured. They will forward all the details to health panel in Australia. Plz tell if some has same experience. And how it affects visa outcome of my and my husband


----------



## jd22 (Jun 27, 2014)

hi, good day! The Australian emailed my girlfriend today and asking me to undergo more laboratory examination such as sputum exam and chest xray. my girlfriend was angry because it will prolong her permanent residency application and it made an impact to me......i was scared that they wont grant me the visa because they found a fibrosis infiltrates in my lungs...im so depress and worried that i wont be able to have my visa....please i need your advise.....thank you....


----------



## JEdwards (Jul 5, 2012)

jd22 said:


> hi, good day! The Australian emailed my girlfriend today and asking me to undergo more laboratory examination such as sputum exam and chest xray. my girlfriend was angry because it will prolong her permanent residency application and it made an impact to me......i was scared that they wont grant me the visa because they found a fibrosis infiltrates in my lungs...im so depress and worried that i wont be able to have my visa....please i need your advise.....thank you....


Hi jd22

I have the same issue as you. Unfortunately we have to wait really long and patience and perseverance is needed. It's worth waiting as I used to say. I was ask to do re-medical was referred to a specialist my doctor said it's just scar means healed. to cover my butt I opt to do sputum smear and culture is negative. They did not accept despite a letter from the doctor. Again did sputum smear is negative and 1 culture is positive. I act immediately ask the doctor for prescriptions to start medication for 3 months. After medication did another sputum thank God negative. Gather all my documents and send to immi again waited for 2 weeks then visa granted. So don't worry act and you feel be fine and get your visa soon. Goodluck!!!


----------



## lostangel (Jul 10, 2014)

hi jd22,
I certainly understand u because we are on the same boat. I finished my 3 days sputum test and the result was negative but have to wait for another 2 months for the result of the culture test...upon pulmonary evaluation I asked the doc what are the possible reason why I am having that issue and the doc cant explain the reason..Its really stressful but pray hard God will do the rest.


----------

